# Another mystery package



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sneaky suns a beaches...

Whoever you are, thanks a ton..and thanks for the note.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Sneaky suns a beaches...
> 
> Whoever you are, thanks a ton..and thanks for the note.
> 
> ...


Sweet hit, some interesting smokes there for sure


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Sneaky suns a beaches...
> 
> Whoever you are, thanks a ton..and thanks for the note.
> 
> ...


The mystery bombs never stop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Seems to be some serial bombing going on .....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hahaha. This is great. Someone has to put a mod in there place from time to time.
Im like this mystery bomber.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh boy, haven't had a Cusano 18 in years. From what I remember, they're pretty good. Nice hit! Congrats Dino!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Another mailbox destroyed!! Good job mystery bomber. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

That looks similar to some other bombings lately. Definitely a serial bomber on the loose.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> Hahaha. This is great. Someone has to put a mod in there place from time to time.
> Im like this mystery bomber.


I'm put in my place alot around here...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> That looks similar to some other bombings lately. Definitely a serial bomber on the loose.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Same address

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Same address
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This is great. Maybe someone will figure out who it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Crazy bomberman is out of control


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Well someone has been busy!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Maybe it is that mad warlord from the north? He seems to have a perpetually grudge against most people at a lower latitude.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I bet they're sitting in a dimly lit room scratching names off a list. Whoever it is means business.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

This guy is out of control !


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

This is awesome whomever it is. People are just getting asualted around here.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Another awesome drop! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

